# use of fiberglass filters vs higher quality pleated filters



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I use and recommend to my clients to use higher quality pleated filters to filter particulates out of the air supply. What the recommendation of the HVAC guys? 

Is the draw of the fiberglass filters that they are more friendly to the forgetful HO and not getting clogged up and overloading the system?


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Generally speaking, I recommend the pleated filters that one can pick up at the box stores. We install filter boxes that allow for easy filter changes, and are sized for the 4" filters, which I think are best for those who are a little absent minded.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

What is the advantage of the 4" filters in terms of length of service?


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Longer time between filter changes.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

IMO, depends on the filter area for the system. You can use a lot of electricity with a pleated filter compared to the half-*ssed fiberglass ones. Installing a system, design for pleated and increase the filter area. Many systems have undersized filter area even for the fiberglass filters.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I like to use the cheap fiberglass filters and change them every month.

Mine come out fairly dirty in an older home and I think they are doing a good job. 

The A-coil I replaced was filthy and I'd like to think that the new one is still looking good.

I've seen A-coils behind big, thick filters which were quite dirty (the A-coils).


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Rock catchers(fiberglass) filters don't help much with keeping the evap coil clean. As a wet evap coil is a better filter the the fiberglass filter is. A MERV 8 pleated is a good general air filter.


----------

